# Dog breed?



## Dlemmm (2 mo ago)

I have a girl dog, she’s 2 years old. I had her blood test done.. she’s 76% amstaff, 21% pitbull terrier and 3% bull dog. 

My question is what would she be considered? Neither parents are registered. But i would like to single dog register her if she is legit


----------



## Kirsten Fitzgerald (May 23, 2014)

Amstaff seems the logical choice.


----------

